# Laven Labels vs Clothing Lables 4 U vs NWTag



## grandandroyal (Oct 23, 2007)

What is the difference in quality between Laven Label vs Clothing Labels 4 U vs NWTag. I plan on getting some tags this week so i wanted to get some feed back. I am currently going for printed labels. If anyone can give me there opinion. I would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Laven Lable vs Clothing Lables 4 U vs NWTag*

Laven never sent me the samples I asked for, NW I'm not familiar with, and 4U I was very unimpressed by. Most places will (at least theoretically) send you samples if you ask, so I'd recommend requesting samples and seeing for yourself which you prefer.


----------

